# Any Bored Brits in Calabria?



## anitamort

Is There Anyone Out There?

We are two British women living in Calabria, in a fishing village just south of Tropea. We have lived here for three years now and although speak passable Italian lack a little "easy" conversation.

(Advertising line deleted)

We would be interested in forming a social "club" for any like minded Brits. You know the sort of thing, meeting up, catching up and generally have a good "ole" fashioned chat.

Anita


----------



## Scotswoman50

Hello Ladies, I am planning to visit Calabria , with a view to possibly buying there, I would probably be coming on my own, and would like to rent a place to stay which would be a good base for looking around, and seeing the area. I've never driven abroad before,and am quite nervous about doing this on my own - if you have any ideas of a good location for me which would feel safe , with shops,banks etc & within easy reach of public transport - I would be grateful for any information you could give me. How have you settled there and are you glad you made the move?

Thanks


----------



## anitamort

Hello Scotswoman

Pleased to get your message. We have lived here now for three years. We are two single woman so we are here alone too! It is a beautifull part of the world and the people are very friendly. We would be more than happy to meet you and take you under our wings! Yes we know of the perfect place where you would be safe and feel safe, our village. We also know of properties that you could rent.

If you send me your e mail address will be happy to give you further information and more personal help and advice and help with your driving!

Look forward to hearing from you.

Anita


----------



## Jennywren

Hi Anitamort, it's jennywren. We are just in the process of buying a house in Fiumefreddo near Amentea a bit north of you. When we get settled out there would love to make contact. You would be able to tell me the do's and dont's of Calabrian life. hope it's as good as it looks. will keep in touch.


----------



## anitamort

Hi
Sorry took so long to reply but have been away on holiday and have just got back! Yes keep in touch and we can meet up.


----------



## maryann

Hello there, it is wonderful that there is a site for people living in Calabria. My husband and I are planning to move to Italy in the near future, maybe 2 years from now and we have visited various regions of Italy. We plan on visiting Calabria in July. How do you like it there? Are you concerned with the problem of earthquakes in the area? Also, would you know of coastal towns that are low elevations? We love the sea and the mountains and the ideal place would be somewhere with a view of the sea, not far, and not a curvy road to go down from a mountaintop. We want to grow old inthe town we choose and there will be a point in whcih we need to walk everywhere when we cannot drive. We would like to live not too far from a large city. Is there an advantage to the east or west coast of Calabria? We live in the United States, in New York State. I look forward to hearing your responses.
Thank you.
MaryAnn


----------



## maryann

anitamort said:


> Hello Scotswoman
> 
> Pleased to get your message. We have lived here now for three years. We are two single woman so we are here alone too! It is a beautifull part of the world and the people are very friendly. We would be more than happy to meet you and take you under our wings! Yes we know of the perfect place where you would be safe and feel safe, our village. We also know of properties that you could rent.
> 
> If you send me your e mail address will be happy to give you further information and more personal help and advice and help with your driving!
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Anita


Hello, Anita, my husband and I are coming to Calabria in July to see if it is the region for us to live in for good. What towns canyou suggest? I cannot see myself on a desolate beach nor a high mountain too hard to drive down. Any thoughts?
MaryAnn


----------



## anitamort

Hi MaryAnn
If you send me your e mail address then I will be happy to send you some details as we do know of some really nice places here. Have you booked a package or are you travelling independently? Send your response as a private message.

Regards

Anita


----------



## free2goodhome

anitamort said:


> Is There Anyone Out There?
> 
> We are two British women living in Calabria, in a fishing village just south of Tropea. We have lived here for three years now and although speak passable Italian lack a little "easy" conversation.
> 
> (Advertising line deleted)
> 
> We would be interested in forming a social "club" for any like minded Brits. You know the sort of thing, meeting up, catching up and generally have a good "ole" fashioned chat.
> 
> Anita


hi anita i hope you are ok i am in the same boat just buying a wee home here warm regards charlie please keep in touch


----------



## anitamort

Good to hear from you Charlie. Where abouts are you buying? If you send my a private message and include your e mail address we can use trad e mail to converse. If you need any advice or help, please feel free to ask.

Regards

Anita


----------



## maryann

free2goodhome said:


> hi anita i hope you are ok i am in the same boat just buying a wee home here warm regards charlie please keep in touch


Hello, there, my name is MaryAnn an my husband and I are visiiting Calabria in July. How did the home buying go? Where did you find a town of your liking?
We will be touring the coastlines to see an area that we feel we could live in for good. We would like to have a 2 bedroom home, moderately priced.
Would love to hear of tips on the house buying. Is it better to pay by mortgage?
MaryAnn


----------



## jessicabrunino

*Work in Calabria?????*

Hi Anita,

My name is Jessica, I am a Canadian Citizen and plan on moving to the South of Italy (preferably Calabria or Sicily) by the end of August/beginning of September. 

I intend on staying for a year and thus need to work to survive. I was wondering if you could provide any advice/tips/info etc. in regards to any available work in Calabria. I am an Early Childhood Educator and Social Worker but am open to any type of work (farming, nannying, working in a cafe etc.) I just really want to get there!

Any words of wisdom??? Looking forward to hearing from you.
You can contact me at [email protected]

Cheers,
Jessica

P.S What have you been doing in Calabria in terms of work?


----------



## free2goodhome

Anita How Are You? I Have Been To Siderno But Still Looking Really Liked The People But Going Out Again September


----------



## Gail Moreton

*Gailmore*



Jennywren said:


> Hi Anitamort, it's jennywren. We are just in the process of buying a house in Fiumefreddo near Amentea a bit north of you. When we get settled out there would love to make contact. You would be able to tell me the do's and dont's of Calabrian life. hope it's as good as it looks. will keep in touch.


Jennywren,
I assume by now you are settled in Calabria. We have bought an apartment in Falerna Marina which is not too far south of you.
We still live in the UK but come to Calabria often. Our next visit is planned in about 3 weeks (April 09). We often go to the market in Amentea but I can't say that I know Fiumefreddo. Please feel free to contact me if you wish


----------



## maryann

Gail Moreton said:


> Jennywren,
> I assume by now you are settled in Calabria. We have bought an apartment in Falerna Marina which is not too far south of you.
> We still live in the UK but come to Calabria often. Our next visit is planned in about 3 weeks (April 09). We often go to the market in Amentea but I can't say that I know Fiumefreddo. Please feel free to contact me if you wish


Hi, my name is MaryAnn, and we are planning to move to Calabria permanently after finding a home. We are looking on the west coast and do not want a tall, modern apartment building, as in Scalea,nor do we want a holiday resort. We want a town where people live all year round. Can you describe Falerna Marina?
I would love to wake up in the morning, go out my door, and be able to see people once in a while. Maybe walk to the cafe, have a coffee, talk. I also want a sea view. I prefer an independent home, but a townhouse is fine or attached or detached home. Need 2 bedrooms. We are going in July. It would be good to find a place to rent for the 2 weeks at a low price. The trip is costing a lot, with the car rental and air.
Hope to hear from you,
MaryAnn


----------



## maryann

Jennywren said:


> Hi Anitamort, it's jennywren. We are just in the process of buying a house in Fiumefreddo near Amentea a bit north of you. When we get settled out there would love to make contact. You would be able to tell me the do's and dont's of Calabrian life. hope it's as good as it looks. will keep in touch.


Hi, Jennywren, gee, we could all have a grand time together. I live in America, NY State, and we are looking on the west coast of Calabria in July. We were there last July, traveled both coasts. We plan on living there permanently and are coming to find and buy a place. Tell me, do you think 20 days is enough time to find a 2 bedroom home, with a sea view, near people who live there all year. No holiday resort or tall apartment buildings. A townhouse is great or independent home. Can you tell me how Fiumefreddo is, please? We were there a short bit last July for a couple hours, but I cannot remember if it is filled with the tall apt buildings or if there is potential. We were in Amantea and stayed at the Hotel Mariblu for about 2 or 3 days. I am worried I will not finish the search, but I am determined. I realize there is a compromise. What do you think, Jennywren? Did it take you long? The trips are too costly to keep doing this once a year. My husband only has the 2 weeks for this trip; need to save his other week for returning for the closing.
I wish you luck. Are you moving alone?
MaryAnn


----------



## Gail Moreton

*Gailmore*



maryann said:


> Hi, my name is MaryAnn, and we are planning to move to Calabria permanently after finding a home. We are looking on the west coast and do not want a tall, modern apartment building, as in Scalea,nor do we want a holiday resort. We want a town where people live all year round. Can you describe Falerna Marina?
> I would love to wake up in the morning, go out my door, and be able to see people once in a while. Maybe walk to the cafe, have a coffee, talk. I also want a sea view. I prefer an independent home, but a townhouse is fine or attached or detached home. Need 2 bedrooms. We are going in July. It would be good to find a place to rent for the 2 weeks at a low price. The trip is costing a lot, with the car rental and air.
> Hope to hear from you,
> MaryAnn


MaryAnn,
Falerna Marina is a small seaside town but not particuarly busy for 11 months of the year. August is the busiest time. There are a few restaurants/Pizzerias some nice gelaterias and the locals are very friendly. We tend to use the same green grocers and small supermarket, Pizzeria etc and already the locals recognise us and stop for a chat. It is quite an old town but it does have a lovely modern promenade which is nice to stroll along in the evening. We do have a modern apartment but the building is only 3 storeys high. You will find that in Italy real high rises are not allowed. We are about 3 minutes ride away from Falerna Marina. Our apartment is set back from the coast road known as the SS18. We are about 10 mins drive from Lamezia Terme airport. We visit about 5 times a year and we do plan to visit from 6th - 15th July.
Please keep in touch 
Regards
Gailmore


----------



## Gail Moreton

*Gailmore*



luiss_in_basilicata said:


> I forget to say....my girlfriend is English so she will have someone to chat with....


Where does your girlfriend live? Does she have a place in Calabria?


----------



## luiss_in_basilicata

Gail Moreton said:


> Where does your girlfriend live? Does she have a place in Calabria?


Unfortunately for me, she lives in London.....she has bought a place in Basilicata and we fall in love just after....


----------



## maryann

Gail Moreton said:


> MaryAnn,
> Falerna Marina is a small seaside town but not particuarly busy for 11 months of the year. August is the busiest time. There are a few restaurants/Pizzerias some nice gelaterias and the locals are very friendly. We tend to use the same green grocers and small supermarket, Pizzeria etc and already the locals recognise us and stop for a chat. It is quite an old town but it does have a lovely modern promenade which is nice to stroll along in the evening. We do have a modern apartment but the building is only 3 storeys high. You will find that in Italy real high rises are not allowed. We are about 3 minutes ride away from Falerna Marina. Our apartment is set back from the coast road known as the SS18. We are about 10 mins drive from Lamezia Terme airport. We visit about 5 times a year and we do plan to visit from 6th - 15th July.
> Please keep in touch
> Regards
> Gailmore


Hi, Gailmore, thanks for the reply. Tell me, can you suggest a town on the west coast that appears to be busy more than 1 or 2 mos. of the year? I know Scalea has about 10000 residents, but as mentioned, I am looking for a typical Italian little home, not an apartment building. I see how Falerna is and I am glad to know it. Don't want solitude like that. Just hope I can find something in my 20 days. Have a lot on the Internet, but many are either apt. buildings or holiday resort complexes, like a condo, that are also non busy.
Thanks.
MaryAnn


----------



## Royston

anitamort said:


> Is There Anyone Out There?
> 
> We are two British women living in Calabria, in a fishing village just south of Tropea. We have lived here for three years now and although speak passable Italian lack a little "easy" conversation.
> 
> (Advertising line deleted)
> 
> We would be interested in forming a social "club" for any like minded Brits. You know the sort of thing, meeting up, catching up and generally have a good "ole" fashioned chat.
> 
> Anita


Hi. My name is Roy. I am building my own house in Calabria. Place called Guglielmo, near Acri Cosenza. Not far from you. Please get in touch. See if I can join your social club.
Regards.
Roy


----------



## Guest

Heya

im in reggio calabria, some english company would be great

let me know if u lot are still in town


----------



## maryann

Royston said:


> Hi. My name is Roy. I am building my own house in Calabria. Place called Guglielmo, near Acri Cosenza. Not far from you. Please get in touch. See if I can join your social club.
> Regards.
> Roy


Hi there, Roy, Anitamort,
My name is MaryAnn. My husband and I live in New York State, U.S. We just bought a 2 bedroom home in Calabria. We bought it this July. It is in the town of Praia A Mare, which is on the west coast, about 3 hours south of Naples. We plan on moving there permanently. We hope to sell our home this summer, we pray.
Shortly after selling the home, we will plan the shipping and we will move. We hope by October of 2010. I would love to keep in touch.
Thank you.
MaryAnn


----------



## maryann

Lamed said:


> Heya
> 
> im in reggio calabria, some english company would be great
> 
> let me know if u lot are still in town


Hello, my name is MaryAnn. Pardon me, but I cannot tell who you wrote the quote to. Guess I do not work this forum too well.  My husband and I bought a 2 bedroom home in Calabria in July in the town of Praia A Mare. It is about 3 hours south of Naples. We plan on moving to Italy permanently. We live in the U.S., in NY State, and we hope to move by October or Nov of 2010 after selling our home in the summer, hopefully.

Would love to hear from you. Reggio Calabria, the city, is beautiful. We spent a couple of hours there in 2008 when deciding what part of Calabria we loved the best.

Happy holidays!
MaryAnn


----------



## Royston

Lamed said:


> Heya
> 
> im in reggio calabria, some english company would be great
> 
> let me know if u lot are still in town


Yes I am still in Calabria. Near Cosenza, the province capital. In UK at the moment, but back around the 10th January. Not an easy site to use this one, needs to be more user friendly. I will keep an eye on this site for more notices. Regards. Royston.


----------



## maryann

Royston said:


> Yes I am still in Calabria. Near Cosenza, the province capital. In UK at the moment, but back around the 10th January. Not an easy site to use this one, needs to be more user friendly. I will keep an eye on this site for more notices. Regards. Royston.



Hi there, this is MaryAnn, from the U.S., New York State. WE hope to be shipping our things over around October, 2010, pending selling our home here in the U.S.
Any tips on good, inexpensive shipping companies. We bought a home in Praia A Mare in Calabria in July and will move permanently to Italy.
Happy Holidays!


----------



## rainbow60

*Moving to Calabria*

Hello, I have just come across this forum today and it caught my eye!

We have been thinking of moving to Calabria and made some enquiries earlier this year for a winter let only but we were probably looking in the wrong place and we got put off.

We are living in Montenegro at the moment and have presviously spent a year in Ohrid in Macedonia and before that we lived in Greece for a couple of years.

We are early retired but not with a huge pension!!

What do you think are the possibilities of renting somewhere at a reasonable rent long term? We will be coming over to Calabria later in the month and thought we might have a look around ourselves whilst we are there.

Any information regarding cost of living etc would be really appreciated. 

regards


----------



## maryann

rainbow60 said:


> Hello, I have just come across this forum today and it caught my eye!
> 
> We have been thinking of moving to Calabria and made some enquiries earlier this year for a winter let only but we were probably looking in the wrong place and we got put off.
> 
> We are living in Montenegro at the moment and have presviously spent a year in Ohrid in Macedonia and before that we lived in Greece for a couple of years.
> 
> We are early retired but not with a huge pension!!
> 
> What do you think are the possibilities of renting somewhere at a reasonable rent long term? We will be coming over to Calabria later in the month and thought we might have a look around ourselves whilst we are there.
> 
> Any information regarding cost of living etc would be really appreciated.
> 
> regards


Hi, there! Happy New Year to you. 
My husband and I live in the U.S. I am Italian, born in the U.S., and he is born in France, but came to the States as a baby. My dream has been to return to my heritage, which I love, and live permanently in Italy. We have visited Italy 5 times in this decade, and this past July, bought a home in Calabria. It was a process, as far as choosing the region. I did it with a plan. Calabria is beautiful; cost of living is no higher than any other region. For a first time home buyer in Italy, there are no property taxes if you have your residency. The area is utterly gorgeous, food amazing, and the people are so warm and friendly. We traveled the east and west coast of the region. My email address is ] if you would like to send a private message.
Best of luck with your searching.
MaryAnn


----------



## rainbow60

Hi there thank you for writing.

We really want to stay just for 10 months of the year - excluding July and August which we find too hot anywhere in southern europe!

We do not want to buy. Our house is rented out in UK and we will eventually return there in a couple of years time.

You have a head start on us being Italian!! We really like the Italian people and would like to spend maybe a year or so there, learning the language and just enjoying the lifestyle but we also know that it is nice to be able to speak your own language with a "native"

Would love to hear from anyone living there.


----------



## rainbow60

PS. Wish we were in New York!!


----------



## maryann

Hi there, Anitamort, we spoke a while back. Have I written to say we bought a home in northern Calabria, in Praia A Mare? We hope to be there by October. We live in the U.S.A. Keep in touch. Would love to meet you someday. We are very excited! Hope all goes well. Any advice on shipping? Cannot seem to get an idea of what the import taxes are. I have a 2003 Hyundai that I love and would like to ship over. My husband is born in France. He is a member of the EU. We shall see...more investigating, investigating, constantly...
Happy New Year, MaryAnn


----------



## leighk

Hi! I'm writing to see if you can offer advice... I'm American and am looking to move to Positano for a few months beginning in February. I am just started to look for apartments and as of yet, am not having much luck!! Are there any websites anyone could suggest? Any advice would be warmly welcomed!
Thanks


----------



## rainbow60

Hi can anyone tell me if there is a facility to send a private message? Thanks


----------



## Yakamoz

Jennywren said:


> Hi Anitamort, it's jennywren. We are just in the process of buying a house in Fiumefreddo near Amentea a bit north of you. When we get settled out there would love to make contact. You would be able to tell me the do's and dont's of Calabrian life. hope it's as good as it looks. will keep in touch.


Hello jennywren

I have just joined the forum and saw your posting about buying a house in Fiumefreddo. We moved to live in San Lucido, just down the road, in Oct 2008. Are you living here now? Might be useful to exchange local contacts & info etc., if you would like to get in touch.

Best wishes

Sue & Pete


----------



## Royston

I have lived in Calabria on and off for nearly 3 years. I am in the mountains near Acri, above Cosenza. Anyone close by?


----------



## maryann

Yakamoz said:


> Hello jennywren
> 
> I have just joined the forum and saw your posting about buying a house in Fiumefreddo. We moved to live in San Lucido, just down the road, in Oct 2008. Are you living here now? Might be useful to exchange local contacts & info etc., if you would like to get in touch.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Sue & Pete


Hello, Sue and Pete,
My name is MaryAnn and I just caught your quote. I have not been writing on the forum for quite a while because we have simply been too busy enjoying living here in Calabria. We live in Praia A Mare, north of San Lucido. We arrived October, 2010, and it has been wonderful. My husband and I are always ready to meet new people, and that is something that we have totally enjoyed doing.

We are from New York State, U.S.A. Where are you from? We have made a few British friends, also, and there are a few families in our area. Some live here permanently, and others come through the year for a vacation.

I would love to hear from you if you have time.

Enjoy the holiday season!

MaryAnn and Gordon


----------



## Bails63

Hi Jennywren

Just wondering if you are former Royal Navy with a user name like that? 

My wife and I have just bought land in Longobardi a stones throw from Fiumifreddo

Regards

Mark


----------

